# Friday at Memory Lane 2022



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2022)

The last day of MLC 2022. Things started winding down but still a lot of action and cool stuff. It was great seeing old friends and meeting new ones. A special thanks to @auto1cycle2 for giving me space for my stuff, @cr250mark and @Neanderthal77 for delivering bikes/trikes/scooters, Bruce Pence for cutting loose of a beautiful Mercury Pacemaker, @sm2501 for taking care of me with a couple of items and picking up a tricycle I forgot, and @Rear Facing Drop Out for the most awesome Danish Pecan Kringle! Tomorrow my dad and I will visit the Bicycle Museum of America in New Bremen again and then on to Monroe for the Classic Bike Show. V/r Shawn


----------



## sambo42xa (Apr 29, 2022)

Great photos…thnx for sharing!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 29, 2022)

Great shots, Thanks Shawn!! Did you buy that sweet Merc?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Great shots, Thanks Shawn!! Did you buy that sweet Merc?



Indeed I did!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 29, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Indeed I did!



RIGHT ON!!


----------



## jacob9795 (Apr 29, 2022)

What did they want for that one?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2022)

jacob9795 said:


> What did they want for that one?
> 
> View attachment 1615948



NFS


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 30, 2022)

thanks for the pix ... you yawl ... my eyesballs are a dazzling !!!!!!


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 30, 2022)

Wow! Eye candy for sure! Great pics! Congrats on the Merc, shes dreamy! Wishin I was there! Safe travels, Shawn!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 30, 2022)

Final view:





Made it to Monroe, the childhood home of Custer:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 30, 2022)

Please don’t get jealous Tinker @the tinker . We know you’ve got eyes for Pearl.


----------



## oskisan (Apr 30, 2022)

Great pics as always Shawn!! Nice original blue bird... I hope that is a new addition to your collection.

-Ken


----------

